

A Simple Hack to Stick to Any Goal… Using a Rubber Band - Victorjm
https://medium.com/@VictorMathieux/a-simple-hack-to-stick-to-any-goal-using-a-rubber-band-8652a9e1abd

======
debacle
While this mnemonic has been used for as long as anyone can remember in
various forms, I'm amazed that you have $25k in backers lined up to pay $7 a
piece for what basically amounts to a two-tone washer.

~~~
Victorjm
Why is that?

~~~
debacle
It just sort of underlines the lack of self discipline that you talk about in
your blog post. People are always looking for the quick fix for their lack of
self control. Instead of creating and sticking to their own improvement plan,
they want to believe that by buying this bracelet they're going to actually
improve themselves.

Instead the bracelet will be taken off, or forgotten, or ignored. These sorts
of tools have existed in many forms since the advent of everything. If any of
them really worked, they'd be household staples. Instead they're ankhs for the
uninitiated.

One good side I see to this is that it forces people to embrace or at least
acknowledge their own lack of discipline, but I don't think the solution will
have any real permanence.

------
by_Seeing
Well written. Good to see you writing again, Victor.

~~~
Victorjm
Thanks man!!

(full disclosure: I'm OP and I posted the link)

------
supercoder
Great idea. Off to get a rubberband now!

~~~
Victorjm
Yea!!!

